# Comparison



## Cinzia (Nov 20, 2012)

Ciao!
I have posted threads prior asking advice. I have finally determined That I will be making the move with my family February of 2014 right after I finish my college degree. I have a fried who lives In LeMarche and he keeps telling me to think about it before I make a move there. He mentioned that I should only travel with money and clothing. He keeps saying how bad things are in Italy at the time and I understand because I do watch the italian news everyday. 
I would like to know from americans how now live there:how bad are things there? 
I live in New York City which a pretty expensive place to live in and always has been. Am I in for a negative suprise when I get there. 
I ask because I do understand Italians are a little dramatic
Any advise would be greatly appreciated. I do plan to move to a Fermo or some small town in LeMarche where my kids will have decent access to the government run schools without have to travel too long each day. Help! Again any insight will be greatly appreciated.


----------

